# FR: se rappeler (de?) / se souvenir de



## verbivore

Est-ce possible de modifier la première phrase en utilisant "se souvenir" ?

Beaucoup d'enfants _se rappellent des choses_ qu'ils n'osent raconter à leurs parents.

Beaucoup d'enfants _s'en souviennent des choses_ qu'ils n'osent raconter à leurs parents.

Le problème, c'est le "de + des" qu'on trouve en essayant de faire le remplacement.

Merci.

*Moderator note:* Multiple threads merged to create this one.


----------



## jann

Hello verbivore, 


> Le problème, c'est le "de + des" qu'on trouve en essayant de faire le remplacement.


I'm sorry, but I don't understand your question. What "de + les" are you talking about? 

_Se rappeler _and _se souvenir de_ may be used as virtual synonyms, and when they are, they have the same grammatical structure:

_ Beaucoup d'enfants se rappellent des choses qu'ils n'osent (pas) raconter. 
Beaucoup d'enfants s'en* se* souviennent des choses qu'ils n'osent (pas) raconter. _


----------



## verbivore

I was under the impression that the verb is "se rappeler" and not "se rappeler de." Thus, when you replace it with "se souvenir de" you wind up with an extra "de" which I don't know what to do with. Either the replacement cannot be done in this situation, or the extra "de" must go somewhere. Thanks.


----------



## jann

Ah, I understand your confusion.  And the quick answer is that the duplication of the _de_ is simply eliminated:

_se rappeler + des choses = se rappeler des choses_ [This _des_ is the indefinite plural article]
_se souvenir de + les choses  = se souvenir des choses _[The resulting _des_ indicates the definite article]
_se souvenir de + des choses_ = _se souvenir de choses_ [The resulting _de_ indicates the indefinite article]

So that gives slightly different meanings:
_Ils se rappellent des choses qu'ils n'osent pas raconter_ = They remember (some) things they don't dare tell.
_Ils se souviennent de choses qu'ils n'osent pas raconter_ = " " " " "
_Ils se souviennent des choses qu'ils n'osent pas raconter_ = They remember the things that they don't dare tell.

While _se rappeler_ without _de_ is preferrable, _se rappeler de _is also exists.  This is what the TLF says about it:


> *II.A.1.a.a*  [P. anal. avec _se souvenir de_]     *Se rappeler de, s'en rappeler*.     _Mais je ne me rappelle pas de vous (...). Qu'y a-t-il pour votre service?_ (Raban, Marco Saint-Hilaire, _Mém. forçat_, t. 2, 1828-29, p. 209). _C'est vrai, dit le père Chapdelaine, je me rappelle de ce temps-là. Il n'y avait pas une seule maison en haut du lac: rien que des sauvages et quelques chasseurs_ (Hémon, _M. Chapdelaine_, 1916, p. 75).
> [...]
> *Rem. *Parce que _rappeler_ est trans. dir., les grammairiens condamnent la tournure _se rappeler de qqc._ que l'on trouve pourtant fréq. chez les bons aut. (comme on entend fréq. l'expr. pop. _je m'en rappelle_) et recommandent de la remplacer par _se souvenir de_; l'empl. trans. dir. n'est cependant pas possible avec les compl. _me, te, nous, vous_; on dira _tu te rappelles de moi_ et non _tu te me rappelles_


----------



## geostan

Despite the TLF, I think a learner is better off following the logic behind the two verbs. 

If you think of the verb rappeler as meaning literally _recall_ and the verb souvenir as _remind_, it is easier to handle these two verbs.

On se rappelle quelque chose
On se souvient de quelque chose. (De is a preposition here, not an article.)

One may use the plural indefinite article" des" after se rappeler because there is no preposition getting in the way, but the same is not true with se souvenir which is completed by the preposition de.

One may not say: On se souvient de des... So, one simply omits it.

This may help keep these two verbs straight. 

P.S. I found it amusing that the TLF writes that the incorrect form is found _chez les bons auteurs_, rather than _chez de bons auteurs_. This suggests to me that only good authors use it; the not so good avoid it.

The other suggestion in the TLF is that since me, te, etc., cannot be used along with se rappeler, one should add the "de." I disagree. This is clearly a case, where I would substitute the verb "se souvenir." What could be simpler?


----------



## verbivore

_"The other suggestion in the TLF is that since me, te, etc., cannot be used along with se rappeler, one should add the "de." I disagree. This is clearly a case, where I would substitute the verb "se souvenir." What could be simpler?"_

Well, it seems that keeping the original verb and adding _de_ leaves us with the same amount of words. So, I say it's a toss up


----------



## geostan

Not if the one that does not normally use _de_ is wrong!


----------



## verbivore

If the TLF is correct, and you are assuming it is in your posting, then I must stand firm and say it's a toss up (in terms of energy required)


----------



## Maître Capello

_ Beaucoup d'enfants se rappellent *les* choses _[= the things] _qu'ils n'osent raconter à leurs parents._ = _Beaucoup d'enfants se souviennent *des* _[_des_ = « _de les_ »] _choses _[= the things] _qu'ils n'osent raconter à leurs parents.

 Beaucoup d'enfants se rappellent *des* choses _[= (some) things]_ qu'ils n'osent raconter à leurs parents. =  Beaucoup d'enfants se souviennent *de* choses _[= (some) things] _qu'ils n'osent raconter à leurs parents.
_


jann said:


> This is what the TLF says about it:



Regardless of what the TLFi claims, _“se rappeler *de*”_ *is* incorrect even if some writers have used it here and there. Therefore you should never use it. As suggested by Geostan it is so simple to use _se souvenir de_ in cases where you cannot use the proper construction with _se rappeler_…


----------



## Chocolateh

do these verbs below have "de" after them?
does this depend on the context?

se rappeler (de) 
[...]


----------



## hotpocket

there is no "de" after se rapeller.
there is, however, "de" after se souvenir


----------



## Wunibald

Je me rappelle de certaines choses, comme par exemple avoir entendu que 'de' peut suivre 'se rappeller'


----------



## geostan

Illogically, but by analogy, many French speakers use de after se rappeler. I would avoid it however, since se is an indirect object, Think of the literal meaning of the verb: to recall something to someone. There is little justification for de, at least with a following noun or pronoun.


----------



## Montaigne

"de" after "se rappeler" is WRONG. Period !


----------



## passwords

je me rappelle de toi = right
je me rappelle toi = wrong


----------



## quinoa

Désolé mais même "Je me rappelle de toi" n'est pas correct. "Je me souviens de toi"


----------



## passwords

En effet ca n'est pas correct , n'empeche que tout le monde le dit


----------



## MySweetLohan

Ah...désolé passwords... mais pas tant de monde que ça !! 
"Je me rappelle _de_ quelqu'un (ou quelque chose)" n'est vraiment pas correct, et pas tellement utilisé !


----------



## Stéphane89

Je suis plutôt d'accord avec passwords, bien que ce ne soit pas correct j'ai quand même l'impression que beaucoup de gens le disent (moi y compris ). Je suppose que c'est une question de différence entre l'usage et la norme.
De plus, il me semble que "je me souviens de toi" sonne plus distingué. Vous me direz que c'est normal puisque c'est la seule façon correct de le dire. Mais ça ne fait pas très naturel à l'oral, selon moi.
(Ce n'est que mon opinion bien sûr...)


----------



## poorBear

Bonsoir 

On dit : se rappeler quelque chose / quelqu'un
se souvenir de
Mais dans la langue courante, beaucoup de personnes les utilisent. ;-)

CF : "Les difficultés du français" ED. Larousse.


----------



## MySweetLohan

Oui bien-sûr, c'est vrai que c'est pas mal utilisé, un peu comme "malgré que" ou "autant pour moi" (au lieu d'"au temps pour moi"), ou encore le subjonctif après "après que" qui sont aussi des usages courants mais incorrects ... 

Mais ça ne fait pas de mal de _se rappeler_ les règles de français parfois... ou de _s'en souvenir_ !


----------



## poorBear

Je suis d'accord


----------



## Twinkle_Ukraine

My French teacher said it is correct to say: "Personne ne se rappelle les avoir vus à cette soirée", without any prepositions after "se rappeler". Personally, I would say "Personne ne se rappelle *de* les avoir vus..." Which is correct and why?


----------



## PayneStewart

Hi !
On this one, your teacher is right !


----------



## geostan

Yes, followed by a past infinitive, de is not used with se rappeler. But in the following sentence, it is perfectly fine.

Rappelez-vous de me téléphoner = N'oubliez pas de me téléphoner.


----------



## Francobritannocolombien

L'historique de l'usage concernant "se souvenir" et "se rappeler" permet d'éclairer un peu la situation:
1. Jusqu'au XVIe siècle, "souvenir" était strictement impersonnel. On disait "il me souvient".
2. Peu à peu, la forme pronominale utilisée pour "se rappeler" a influencé la construction du verbe "souvenir" qui a commencé à s'utiliser aussi de façon pronominale, par analogie avec "se rappeler." On a donc commencé à dire "_je me_ souviens de..." au lieu de "_il me _souvient de..." Ce nouvel usage, d'abord considéré comme fautif, a fini néanmoins par s'établir.
3. À partir du XVIIIe siècle (ou avant, mais en tout cas attesté au XVIIIe), l'influence s'est faite dans l'autre sens: "je me souviens _de_" a déteint sur "je me rappelle" et on a commencé à dire "je me rappelle _de_..." Les puristes, aujourd'hui encore, considèrent cet usage comme courant mais fautif. Plusieurs messages de ce fil en témoignent.
Plus ça change,...


----------



## yuechu

Je sais qu'en français européen, "se rappeler de quelque chose" est très courant. Est-ce que c'est pareil en français canadien ?


----------



## olivier68

"se rappeler de quelque chose" est certes usuel, mais n'est pas recommandé par les grammairiens (cf. Littré).
Je ne pense pas que l'on vous en veuille beaucoup si vous utilisez l'expression.


----------



## agna_nomine

Bonjour, je voudrais poser une question svp: 
Est-il correct de dire « Je me le rappelle »? Pourrait-on ainsi traduire la phrase ‘I remember him’?
Sinon, quelle est la signification  de cette phrase en français, s’il y en a?
Merci


----------



## Stéphane89

Bonjour,

Oui, c'est tout à fait correct.

La phrase peut aussi signifier "_I remember it_", en fonction de l'antécédent.


----------



## olivier68

Techniquement, c'est correct, mais peut-être peu fréquent.
On préférera sans doute utiliser la tournure "_se souvenir de_" : ---> je me souviens de lui.


----------



## bleuboia

olivier68 said:


> Techniquement, c'est correct, mais peut-être peu fréquent.
> On préférera sans doute utiliser la tournure "_se souvenir de_" : ---> je me souviens de lui.


Peut-on dire ? : "Je m'en souviens" au lieu de "Je me souviens de lui" ?

Concernant la question de Agna_Nomine de "se rappeler", il faut dire "Je me rappelle votre nom/Je me le rappelle." et "Rappelle-moi votre nom/Rappelle-le-moi." ?


----------



## jekoh

_Je me rappelle de lui_ est beaucoup plus fréquent que _Je me le rappelle_.


----------



## olivier68

Oui, mais c'est une "tolérance" ;-)


----------



## Terio

jekoh said:


> _Je me rappelle de lui_ est beaucoup plus fréquent que _Je me le rappelle_.


Et _je me_ _*la* rappelle_ (pour _je me rappelle d'elle)_ me semble étrange. Par contre, _je me le (la) rappelle, enfant, courant dans les champs _me choque moins.


----------



## agna_nomine

Merci pour tous les réponses !


----------

